# [ssh] arreter l'ordinateur sans shutdown

## adrienleroy

Bonjour,

J'ai chez moi une machine accessible en ssh et http, le problème c'est que je ne suis pas chez moi pour la redémarrer proprement, et que jai quelques petits problèmes avec  :Sad: 

En effet jarrive à me connecter dessus en ssh, mais un bon nombre de commande sont inaccessibles quand je les lance jai lerreur suivante :

zsh: permission denied: /sbin/shutdown

et quand je fais un ls :

ls: cannot access /sbin/shutdown: Input/output error

et sur dautres:

-????????? ? ?    ?       ?                ? arp

Je soupçonne un de mes disques durs davoir rendu lâme  :Sad: 

Jaurai bien aimé redémarrer mon pc à travers ssh mais à cause des erreurs précédentes shutdown et reboot sont inaccessibles, jaurai bien utilisé les « magic keys » mais comment faire avec putty ? Ou avec les runlevels cest peut être possible ? 

Merci

----------

## yoyo

Tout d'abord, essaie de changer d'interpréteur de commande : bash doit encore être installé par défaut.

Ensuite, rien ne dit que tu pourras redémarrer avec un disque dur défectueux, surtout s'il contient baselayout et coreutils. Il faudrait déjà savoir si ce problème est apparu suite à une mise à jour avant de chercher à redémarrer la machine.

Si tu as  encore accès à la commande "mount", tu peux déjà tenter de remonter en lecture seule tes partitions et lancer un fsck.

En dernier ressort, si tu as busybox installé et accessible tu dois avoir toutes les commandes de coreutils accessibles. fais une recherche sur le net pour voir comment on l'utilise (sur le forum, tu peux déjà lire ça : A quoi sert busybox dans Gentoo ? (resolu) titre mal formatté d'ailleurs   :Rolling Eyes:  ).

Bon courage !

----------

## adrienleroy

Je n'ai meme plus accès à busybox...

Bon il ne me reste plus qu'un hard reset

----------

## davidou2a

la commande # shutdown -r now elle passe pas ???

----------

## ghoti

Il y a aussi "init 6"

----------

## Temet

Ouais mais je crois que l'init 6 fait appel à la commande reboot ou shutdown  ... à vérifier  :Wink: 

----------

## loopx

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Ouais mais je crois que l'init 6 fait appel à la commande reboot ou shutdown  ... à vérifier 

 

t'es sur que c'est pas l'inverse   :Laughing: 

----------

## Temet

Non   :Laughing: 

----------

## loopx

voilà la réponse  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> shutdown  does  its  job  by signalling the init process, asking it to change the runlevel.  Runlevel 0 is used to  halt the  system, runlevel 6 is used to reboot the system, and runlevel S is used to put to system into a state where administrative  tasks  can  be performed;

 

En gros, la commande principale est "init" est shutdown est une surchouche de celle-ci qui permet d'attendre un certain temps avant l'arret d'un système, voir autre. Quand shutdown doit éteindre l'ordi, il appelle simplement la commande init  :Wink: 

Weee, j'ai gagnéééééééééééé   :Cool: 

----------

## Temet

LOL

Bah quand tu m'as demandé si j'étais sûr, j'ai répondu "non" ... j'ai jamais dit que t'avais tort ^^

----------

## adrienleroy

Savez vous si il existe dans /proc une interface pour arrêter la machine même un peu brutalement ?

----------

## davidou2a

 *adrienleroy wrote:*   

> Savez vous si il existe dans /proc une interface pour arrêter la machine même un peu brutalement ?

 

Moi je connais 2 methodes assez brutales  :Smile:  le bouton "power" et debrancher la prise pour une UC classique ou virer la batterie pour un portable   :Rolling Eyes: 

ok je   :Arrow: 

----------

## loopx

 :Laughing: 

----------

## dapsaille

[OFF]

 Ou bien le petit commutateur ou yas ecrit 110/220 derrière l'alimentation ^^

[/OFF]

----------

## Ey

 *adrienleroy wrote:*   

> Savez vous si il existe dans /proc une interface pour arrêter la machine même un peu brutalement ?

 

```
halt -f
```

EDIT : sinon dans la même catégorie tu as le

```
reboot -f
```

qui t'intéresse peut-être un peu plus vu que tu ne pourras plus interagir avec la bécane après le halt...

----------

## boozo

 *adrienleroy wrote:*   

> Savez vous si il existe dans /proc une interface pour arrêter la machine même un peu brutalement ?

 

heuu... je n'ai jamais essayé mais dans la série "médiévale" certaines des magicsyskeys se comporteraient comment lancées via ssh ?

----------

## davidou2a

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> [OFF]
> 
>  Ou bien le petit commutateur ou yas ecrit 110/220 derrière l'alimentation ^^
> 
> [/OFF]

 

Ah ouais  :Smile:  ça me rappelle un boutade... un jeune de mon service a fait ça... Oh de la fumée ^^

----------

## Ey

 *boozo wrote:*   

> je n'ai jamais essayé mais dans la série "médiévale" certaines des magicsyskeys se comporteraient comment lancées via ssh ?

 

Vu que c'est interprété par le noyau... mal...

----------

## AgentMat

idée toute bête de ma part, tu as pensé qu'il faut etre connecte en root pour utiliser shutdown ? Au boulot je reboot le serveur via SSH sans aucun soucis mais je suis logué en tant que root.

----------

